# Reticulated Sponge as Prefilter?



## Cubeman (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been using the Fluval prefilter sponge on my hang-on-back filter. It is about a year old and it has been causing me problems. The pores are quite small and I believe they are clogged up with debris. I have to rinse it out every other day or else the water flow slows down severely to the filter. I can tell it needs to be rinsed out when it is misshapen.

I recently bought one of those blue reticulated sponges from Big Al's to use as a prefilter. I'm concerned the pores are too large for baby shrimp. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I use Aquaclear20 sponge on My intake as a prefilter/baby shrimp saver.... If the blue sponge at big als is about the same size as the pores on the AC sponge then you should be fine...I see babies on my sponge all the time walking around and eating stuff 
Also when i clean my sponge every few months i find if i bang the sponge 5 or 6 times against the bucket rather than squeezing it , it seems to clean it out better


----------

